# Moo Cards for Marketing



## Glenn

I've just taken delivery of my first Moo mini-card order having been inspired by friends and acquaintances who gave me these memorable mini cards, roughly half the size of a business card.










The pic above shows the front and back of the 5M Coffee cards, but you can mix and match images (eg 10 lots of different images for one side of the card whilst the names stayed the same, or different names on the rear side whilst the front of the card stayed the same.

Prices are reasonable, but the Moo team have kindly inserted an offer code for 15% off your first order so feel free to use

*2RB2CK*

We'll be ordering more in advance of Caffe Culture & WBC 2010

Keep an eye out for the cards at The Bath Coffee Festival too


----------



## Glenn

The 15% discount code has now expired but a 10% discount code has now been activated - Just enter *R9EEVE *into the checkout box on *Moo*


----------



## LeeWardle

I love the idea of these cards!


----------



## Glenn

I got lots of ooh's and aah's when exchanging these cards at Caffe Culture / WBC

There is plenty of interest in their size and I am sure Moo will be receiving orders from many exhibitors in the coming months.


----------



## LeeWardle

Well it just so happens that I'm in the Market for some new business cards!


----------



## Glenn

Keep an eye out on Twitter for discounts that frequently appear as well. Register for their Moosletter as well.


----------



## LeeWardle

Will do! I have uploaded some images and ordered the free card pack so I can get a good idea of the quality before I order.

Lee


----------



## LeeWardle

Just ordered a set of 100. Branding not finished yet, just used some generic latte art/extraction/coffee related photographs of mine at the mo. Really cheap too! Highly recomended!

Lee


----------

